# Bbs And Bottlecaps



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm thinking of hosting a contest. 
What I have in mind is a small shooting gallery. Two small slingshots using #64 or smaller rubber bands (a cut #64 is approximately 19mm x 6mm x 1.5mm) and some type of target arrangement. The slingshots can be small simple naturals or something more exotic.
I have an antique duelling pistol set that is completely self-contained. Guns, ammo, bullet mold, powder horn etc. I was thinking, how about something the size of a cigar box or shoe box that would hold a couple of small slingshots, ammo, maybe a spare band set or two and some sort of target set. The ammo should be BBs or something of similar size and the targets can be free standing or hanging on strings or have an automatic reset or anything.
The idea is to be able to pull the kit out while sitting around the campfire or family room. Challenge your opponent, pick your weapon and have a shoot off.
Is anyone interested? If so I'll set some dates and figure out a prize.
Winnie


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

my lil plinkers that i use are set up with 64 rubber bands and i shoot at small things like plastic bottle caps and flies . when im inside and bored, i take out the lil gel padded soft air target that i bought from walmart and shoot the soft air bbs at it, just not at full draw .


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Maybe this can help me, just set it up with other bands, I will be pending the contest.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Nice looking slingshot Chepo. Even nicer looking wallpaper on your phone


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

That's pimp. Slingshot and the wallpaper


----------

